# What are the best herbs for a French Omelet?



## Scott C

I was wondering what were the best herbs to use in a simple french omelet? I have tried herbs of province with chives, and thyme with chives.

Also should you put black pepper in as well? Usually recipes don't mention it but maybe it is just expected that you would season to taste with salt and pepper.

thanks,
Scott


----------



## dectra

Scott C said:


> I was wondering what were the best herbs to use in a simple french omelet? I have tried herbs of province with chives, and thyme with chives.
> 
> Also should you put black pepper in as well? Usually recipes don't mention it but maybe it is just expected that you would season to taste with salt and pepper.
> 
> thanks,
> Scott


I stick with thyme and a bit of minced chives on top.


----------



## sgsvirgil

For the classic French Omelette, the herbs are parsley, chives, tarragon and chervil. Chefs have been riffing on herb'd omelettes forever. There's really no wrong way to do it unless you are strictly trying to make the traditional French Omelette and either omit one of these herbs or add an herb that doesn't belong.

Black pepper is fine. However, I believe white pepper is used in the traditional French omelette. But, don't hold me to that.

As far as herbs go, you can use sage, thyme, cilantro, basil (all different kinds), dill, marjoram, oregano, fennel, spring onion, lavender, lemon thyme and so on. Try different combinations. The only wrong way to make an omelette is to burn it.


----------



## brianshaw

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fines_herbes


----------



## dectra

[QUOTE="Black pepper is fine. However, I believe white pepper is used in the traditional French omelette. But, don't hold me to that.[/QUOTE]

Reminds me of a "discussion" I saw between Julia Child and Jacques Pepin. He is a fan of black pepper; her, not so much. When he used black pepper, she pointed out he must like "speckled food"


----------



## toddhicks209

Dill weed plus oregano or parsley flakes works well. As for adding salt and black pepper, it's wise to put that into the yolks while they're frying.


----------



## pete

sgsvirgil said:


> For the classic French Omelette, the herbs are parsley, chives, tarragon and chervil. Chefs have been riffing on herb'd omelettes forever. There's really no wrong way to do it unless you are strictly trying to make the traditional French Omelette and either omit one of these herbs or add an herb that doesn't belong.
> 
> Black pepper is fine. However, I believe white pepper is used in the traditional French omelette. But, don't hold me to that.
> 
> As far as herbs go, you can use sage, thyme, cilantro, basil (all different kinds), dill, marjoram, oregano, fennel, spring onion, lavender, lemon thyme and so on. Try different combinations. The only wrong way to make an omelette is to burn it.


I think that both chervil and tarragon are much under appreciated in this country nowadays. I love both herbs and wouldn't consider making a "traditional" french omelet without at least one of these.


----------



## morning glory

pete said:


> I think that both chervil and tarragon are much under appreciated in this country nowadays.


Here in the UK I'd say chervil is almost non-existent for home cooks unless they grow it. UK chefs on TV sometimes use it but its not sold in supermarkets. Tarragon however, is available in most supermarkets here quite easily, but is probably underrated too. Its a magical herb - and you don't need much to transform a dish - particularly a French herb omelette.


----------



## kokopuffs

Yes this thread is old but I have a simple question about the use of chervil and tarragon: Are both used together or independently of one another???


----------



## pete

kokopuffs said:


> Yes this thread is old but I have a simple question about the use of chervil and tarragon: Are both used together or independently of one another???


Personally, I feel that you could use just 1 or the other, but if you wanted to be truly "classic" you would use "fine herbs" which is a mix of chives, parsley, tarragon and chervil.


----------



## chrislehrer

Use both, but use tarragon sparingly and chervil in quantity. Chervil is very delicate and subtle; tarragon slaps you in the face. As someone has said, though, you'll probably have to grow your own chervil. Fortunately, it has this amazing property that it actually likes shade, so grow lots of it everywhere your other herbs won't grow.


----------



## kokopuffs

chrislehrer said:


> Use both, but use tarragon sparingly and chervil in quantity. Chervil is very delicate and subtle; tarragon slaps you in the face........


Today I made an omelette with two eggs slightly mixed with salt, 1 1/2 tsp chervil and a TBS of half and half. The resulting flavor of chervil was subtle and bordered on tasting like tarragon. Chervil is really a mild herb to almost be used alone imho but this is my first real experience using it.


----------



## chefross

I have one of those table top herb growing gadgets. At present I have dill, basil, and curly parsley growing. Dill is delicious in omelettes as well as basil. I make a tomato basil omelette with fresh Mozz to finish.


----------



## rick alan

OK just about my favorite shaken'n stirred type omelet is simply one made with Merken oil added then plopped into a croissant. For something else different and wonderful try crispy shallot and coriander (ground). It's nice when you get just a couple ingredients that really shine through together.


----------



## butzy

I had to google "merken"
Learned something new


----------



## chrislehrer

butzy said:


> I had to google "merken"
> Learned something new


You and me both. I'll have to look for it at the local store that serves the Ecuadorian population.


----------



## rick alan

Oh gosh but the oil is unexpectedly wonderful. I do prefer the oils to the dried spice for omelets and delicate things, much smoother flavor. Not a lot of heat to Merken, but a lot of flavor. The oil is a bit expensive and not many sources, I wish we had more Chileans in the States.


----------

